# Übung



## renegade (31. Okt 2009)

Hi Leute , 

ich steh an, vl könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen

aufgabenstellung
schreiben sie ein programm für die ganzzahlige Multiplikation und Division zweier int Zahlen i und j. Verwenden Sie aber nur die Operatoren + und -
Ergebnis Mulitplikation i*j, Division i/j und Rest I

die Multiplikation habe ich geschafft

```
public class Ausrechnen {

	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		 int summe = 0;
int j =5;
int i=3;
for (int z=1;z<=j;z++)
	summe=summe+i;
	System.out.println(summe);
	}

}
```

jedoch bei der Division steh ich an, pls help thx
lg thomas


----------



## eRaaaa (31. Okt 2009)

hmm..also ne lösung bekommst du jetzt nicht 
aber vllt hilft dir das: (wie oft passt denn b in a ? )

solange a größer b (überlege auf welche schleife das passen kann)
ziehe b von a ab !
counter/variable wie oft b in a passt erhöhen 

System.out.println(counter/variable wie oft b in a passt);


p.s.: ach man, ich merk selber schon beim schreiben, dass ich extrem schlecht im erklären bin ;(


----------



## Final_Striker (31. Okt 2009)

einfach den wert2 so lange vom wert2 abziehen bis das ergebnis kleiner, gleich null ist. die anzahl ergibt dann das ergebnis.

8 / 3 = 2

8 - 3 = 5
5 - 3 = 2
2 - 3 = -1  

-1 ist kleiner null also abbruch
ergebnis = 2


----------

